# Windows 8 License key



## andyod (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a Windows 8 Acer laptop which the hard drive had completely failed. 
It's out of warranty and no recovery media was made or given. 
I have an OEM Windows 8 Cd bit it keeps asking for the license key. I believe this is stored in the
Bios and should automatically be detected? ?.


----------



## jimmyavr (Mar 13, 2011)

Check the laptop for a microsoft sticker, usually located on the bottom, try the product key on that.


----------



## andyod (Sep 15, 2014)

Windows 8 doesn't supply a product key on the sticker anymore, just the logo


----------



## jimmyavr (Mar 13, 2011)

Can you load the laptop up and get to the desktop or is it just coming up with the 'No Operating System' error?


----------



## andyod (Sep 15, 2014)

Have installed a new drive as the old was unreadable


----------



## jimmyavr (Mar 13, 2011)

https://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/

This piece of software will locate your license key


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

jimmyavr said:


> https://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/
> 
> This piece of software will locate your license key


But only IF your computer is running Windows. :wink:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can check acers website and see if they still have recovery media available for your specific laptop. that is the cheapest route - unless you want to give linux a try.


----------



## jimmyavr (Mar 13, 2011)

True SpywareDr


----------



## andyod (Sep 15, 2014)

Turns out I was able to skip a step on the installation of Windows 8 and activate it with the key from the bios....


----------

